# Inter - Real Madrid. GICC. 27 Luglio 2015. Ore 14.00. Tv Premium.



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2015)

Amichevole di lusso nell'edizione 2015 della Guinnes International Champions Cup. Si giocherà in Cina alle ore 14.00 italiane, ovviamente. Questa sarà la secondo partita del "gruppo cinese" che comprende Milan, Inter e Real Madrid. La prima si giocherà contro il Milan. 


Dove vedere la Guinnes International Champions Cup 2015 Inter Real?

Sarà possibile seguire la partita in esclusiva su Premium Sport.

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Luglio 2015)

Up


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2015)

up


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Luglio 2015)

*Inter*: Handanovic; Montoya, Ranocchia, Murillo, Jesus; Brozovic, Kovacic, Kondogbia; Hernanes; Palacio, Icardi

*Real Madrid*: Keylor Navas, Danilo, Pepe, Ramos, Marcelo, Casemiro, Kroos, Isco, Bale, Cristiano Ronaldo, Jese


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2015)

1-0 Real Jesè.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2015)

*Fine primo tempo: Inter-Real Madrid 0-1 Jesè*


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2015)

come stan giocando ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2015)

2-0 Real Varane


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> come stan giocando ?



Sono partiti forte per poco Icardi segna dopo 2 minuti, per me stanno facendo una buona partita l'unico che sta deludento è Murillo, anche se non fanno tiri in porta li davanti non creano molto pericolo. Handanovic ha fatto un bel po di parate decisive.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> come stan giocando ?



Le stan prendendo.
Se non ci fosse stato Handanovic potevano stare 7-0


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2015)

3-0 Real James


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Le stan prendendo.
> Se non ci fosse stato Handanovic potevano stare 7-0



Nel secondo tempo nulli, ma il primo non hanno fatto cosi male anche se non hanno tirato in porta a parte il quasi gol di Icardi dopo 2 minuti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2015)

* Fine secondo tempo: Inter-Real Madrid 0-3 Jesè ,Varane, James Rodriguez.*


----------



## diavolo (27 Luglio 2015)

Ban per chi voleva Guarin al Milan


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Luglio 2015)

e dai gli sta andando bene la tournée .. hahah


----------



## Cuginastro (27 Luglio 2015)

Le importanti amichevoli di fine Luglio in Cina a 50 gradi con mezza squadra da far girare e altri 3 che devono arrivare...sicuramente un test importante .


----------



## DannySa (27 Luglio 2015)

Ma possibile che con tutti i soldi che hanno speso Kovacic sia ancora lì? e Shaqiri? cioè hanno speso più noi e sembrava non avessero 5€ per piangere, ora non cedono nemmeno.. se non arrivano in Champions che succede? fallimento totale o tireranno fuori altri mille miliardi per il mercato?


----------



## yohann (27 Luglio 2015)

Che sia chiaro non conta niente il calcio in questo momento che sia per l'inter e per tutte le altre.

Ma fare una tournee dove hai perso 3 su 3 con 0 gol e un tiro in porta per l'immagine...


----------



## koti (27 Luglio 2015)

Buona squadra ma ancora lontana da Roma e Juve. Con il Real comunque penso faremo anche noi una fine simile.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2015)

che figura di melma.


----------



## Snake (27 Luglio 2015)

certo che se ne han presi 3 loro con la formazione tipo non oso immaginare noi....


----------



## Cuginastro (27 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Che sia chiaro non conta niente il calcio in questo momento che sia per l'inter e per tutte le altre.
> 
> Ma fare una tournee dove hai perso 3 su 3 con 0 gol e un tiro in porta per l'immagine...



Quindi il Bayern che ha perso con i Cinesi de Guanchi ? e la Juve che ha perso 2-0 con il Borussia hanno un immagine compromessa. Sarà sempre troppo tardi quando la maggioranza dei tifosi in astinenza da calcio giocato vero, capiranno che il calcio d'agosto anzi di luglio manco vale la pena commentarlo. Ah aggiungo è CRISI INTER


----------



## DannySa (27 Luglio 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Quindi il Bayern che ha perso con i Cinesi de Guanchi ? e la Juve che ha perso 2-0 con il Borussia hanno un immagine compromessa. Sarà sempre troppo tardi quando la maggioranza dei tifosi in astinenza da calcio giocato vero, capiranno che il calcio d'agosto anzi di luglio manco vale la pena commentarlo. Ah aggiungo è CRISI INTER



No non è crisi inter, però se a maggio non arrivate in Champions è FINE INTER.


----------



## Cuginastro (27 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> No non è crisi inter, però se a maggio non arrivate in Champions è FINE INTER.



E poi c'era la marmotta che confezionava la cioccolata aggiungerei. Ci sta.


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Luglio 2015)

Mi rode più aver perso il derby


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Quindi il Bayern che ha perso con i Cinesi de Guanchi ? e la Juve che ha perso 2-0 con il Borussia hanno un immagine compromessa. Sarà sempre troppo tardi quando la maggioranza dei tifosi in astinenza da calcio giocato vero, capiranno che il calcio d'agosto anzi di luglio manco vale la pena commentarlo. Ah aggiungo è CRISI INTER



a me sembrano le classiche giustificazioni di chi invece ha i prosciutti negli occhi, e che poi sarà costretto a giustificare l'ennesima annata fallimentare. Nessuno sta dicendo crisi inter, ma che avete fatto pena è evidente a tutti! Ora questo può voler dire tutto e niente, ma qualche domandina me la farei fossi in mancini. NOn si è vista un identità di gioco, schemi, niente. Difesa e contropiede. E il paragone con la juve non sussiste, loro hanno iniziato da 5 giorni, voi da una ventina.


----------



## Cuginastro (27 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a me sembrano le classiche giustificazioni di chi invece ha i prosciutti negli occhi, e che poi sarà costretto a giustificare l'ennesima annata fallimentare. Nessuno sta dicendo crisi inter, ma che avete fatto pena è evidente a tutti! Ora questo può voler dire tutto e niente, ma qualche domandina me la farei fossi in mancini. NOn si è vista un identità di gioco, schemi, niente. Difesa e contropiede. E il paragone con la juve non sussiste, loro hanno iniziato da 5 giorni, voi da una ventina.



CVD 

Certo allora prendiamo in esame che ne so il Chelsea toh, ha perso 4 a 0 contro i Temibili NY Red Bulls ...Se la staranno facendo sotto a Londra immagino come non riescano a prendere sonno. Mancini è un allenatore fallito e incompetente senza International Cup la stagione è ampiamente compromessa. Sicuramente dovremo rifonderci con l'Ambrosiana per non fallire. Per non parlare del gioco si vabbè manca Jovetic e Persic , si vabbè sono in piena preparazione , si vabbè i carichi di lavoro, si vabbè hanno forse fatto la prima mezza partita quasi tutti insieme, si vabbè era caldo e giocavi contro una squadra che solo con un giocatore ti compri mezza Inter. Ma Mancini ha sicuramente colpe per non aver dato un gioco in questo quasi mese di preparazione mica è come tutti gli altri allenatori mica è Sinisa che ha provato lo schema Calcio Volante di Mexas tutti i giorni a Milanello, li si vede che c'è programmazione e capacità di dare gioco . 
Quindi che giorno è oggi ? ...ah il 27 Luglio.
Si vabbè...


----------



## Cuginastro (27 Luglio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mi rode più aver perso il derby



Da non prendere sonno guarda.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> CVD
> 
> Certo allora prendiamo in esame che ne so il Chelsea toh, ha perso 4 a 0 contro i Temibili NY Red Bulls ...Se la staranno facendo sotto a Londra immagino come non riescano a prendere sonno. Mancini è un allenatore fallito e incompetente senza International Cup la stagione è ampiamente compromessa. Sicuramente dovremo rifonderci con l'Ambrosiana per non fallire. Per non parlare del gioco si vabbè manca Jovetic e Persic , si vabbè sono in piena preparazione , si vabbè i carichi di lavoro, si vabbè hanno forse fatto la prima mezza partita quasi tutti insieme, si vabbè era caldo e giocavi contro una squadra che solo con un giocatore ti compri mezza Inter. Ma Mancini ha sicuramente colpe per non aver dato un gioco in questo quasi mese di preparazione mica è come tutti gli altri allenatori mica è Sinisa che ha provato lo schema Calcio Volante di Mexas tutti i giorni a Milanello, li si vede che c'è programmazione e capacità di dare gioco .
> Quindi che giorno è oggi ? ...ah il 27 Luglio.
> Si vabbè...



tu hai compreso ciò che ho scritto vero? perché sinceramente ho qualche dubbio.
Ah, cmq avete perso con il real 2.  
Giusto per farti capire la differenza. James che vi ha purgato, un solo giorno di preparazione.


----------



## DannySa (27 Luglio 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> CVD
> 
> Certo allora prendiamo in esame che ne so il Chelsea toh, ha perso 4 a 0 contro i Temibili NY Red Bulls ...Se la staranno facendo sotto a Londra immagino come non riescano a prendere sonno. Mancini è un allenatore fallito e incompetente senza International Cup la stagione è ampiamente compromessa. Sicuramente dovremo rifonderci con l'Ambrosiana per non fallire. Per non parlare del gioco si vabbè manca Jovetic e Persic , si vabbè sono in piena preparazione , si vabbè i carichi di lavoro, si vabbè hanno forse fatto la prima mezza partita quasi tutti insieme, si vabbè era caldo e giocavi contro una squadra che solo con un giocatore ti compri mezza Inter. Ma Mancini ha sicuramente colpe per non aver dato un gioco in questo quasi mese di preparazione mica è come tutti gli altri allenatori mica è Sinisa che ha provato lo schema Calcio Volante di Mexas tutti i giorni a Milanello, li si vede che c'è programmazione e capacità di dare gioco .
> Quindi che giorno è oggi ? ...ah il 27 Luglio.
> Si vabbè...



A me non pare che si possa confrontare l'inter con il Chelsea attualmente, potresti fare un confronto con noi quando avremo chiuso il mercato, ora come ora se loro perdono cambia poco, sono di altro livello rispetto a voi.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A me non pare che si possa confrontare l'inter con il Chelsea attualmente, potresti fare un confronto con noi quando avremo chiuso il mercato, ora come ora se loro perdono cambia poco, sono di altro livello rispetto a voi.



ma ovvio, non hanno fatto un tiro in porta, che sia uno. E meno male che i titolari li hanno risparmiati per oggi.


----------



## Victorss (27 Luglio 2015)

Questo per tutti quelli che " l Inter ha fatto un mercato eccezzionale e l anno prossimo lotterá per lo scudetto". Continuo a pensare che siano più o meno sul nostro livello al momento. Il loro centrocampo é più forte il nostro attacco é più forte. Ne il Milan ne l Inter al momento possono impensierire la Juve, e nemmeno la Roma se acquistasse una punta vera.


----------



## Cuginastro (27 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma ovvio, non hanno fatto un tiro in porta, che sia uno. E meno male che i titolari li hanno risparmiati per oggi.


Per quanto vale il Real il primo tempo ero il real quasi titolare . A meno che tu non consideri panchinari Bale,Marcelo,Ramos,Cristiano Ronaldo,Isco, Kroos e non so Casemiro e Danilo se siano poi titolari con Benitez....Detto questo che loro siano più collaudati perchè hanno cambiato poco nei meccanismi di gioco e siano anche più forte lo capisce pure una mensola dell' IKEA. Altro dato visto che uno si mette a guardare i dati a Luglio. L'inter ha tirato 4 volte in porta contro le 10 del Real tanto per dire. Ma sicuramente avete ragioni voi siamo Fot.tuti è questione di tempo. Ci lustreremo gli occhi guardando il Milan del Buon Giuoco.


----------



## Cuginastro (27 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A me non pare che si possa confrontare l'inter con il Chelsea attualmente, potresti fare un confronto con noi quando avremo chiuso il mercato, ora come ora se loro perdono cambia poco, sono di altro livello rispetto a voi.



Qualsiasi confronto a Luglio in piena preparazione e Tourneè è francamente assurdo hanno la valenza della Summer League del NBA ne più ne meno . In america neppure se la filano, qui ci si esalta. Stessa cosa vale per i cinesi o gli americani con il calcio.


----------



## il condor (27 Luglio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Questo per tutti quelli che " l Inter ha fatto un mercato eccezzionale e l anno prossimo lotterá per lo scudetto". Continuo a pensare che siano più o meno sul nostro livello al momento. Il loro centrocampo é più forte il nostro attacco é più forte. Ne il Milan ne l Inter al momento possono impensierire la Juve, e nemmeno la Roma se acquistasse una punta vera.



infatti per me sono da terzo posto e poi giocavano con il Real. Noi contro le big ogni estate prendevamo di media 5 pere a partita. (Lo so che mi dirai che noi contro il Real abbiamo vinto). Il calcio estivo non conta nulla.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Luglio 2015)

Tre scoppole sono tre scoppole, Real o meno. Perdere danneggia sempre il morale, c'è poco da dire. Farei lo stesso discorso nel caso perdessimo anche noi 3-0 contro il Real.

Che poi è calcio nemmeno d'agosto, ma di luglio, niente da dire. Ma è un altro discorso.


----------



## Cuginastro (27 Luglio 2015)

Al Birra Moretti vedremo la reale forza delle squadre che vogliono competere per il titolo. Ho un ansia che nemmeno prima di Madrid nel 2010...speriamo bene. Non vorrei vedere i giocatori abbacchiati per una pesante scoppola.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Per quanto vale il Real il primo tempo ero il real quasi titolare . A meno che tu non consideri panchinari Bale,Marcelo,Ramos,Cristiano Ronaldo,Isco, Kroos e non so Casemiro e Danilo se siano poi titolari con Benitez....Detto questo che loro siano più collaudati perchè hanno cambiato poco nei meccanismi di gioco e siano anche più forte lo capisce pure una mensola dell' IKEA. Altro dato visto che uno si mette a guardare i dati a Luglio. L'inter ha tirato 4 volte in porta contro le 10 del Real tanto per dire. Ma sicuramente avete ragioni voi siamo Fot.tuti è questione di tempo. Ci lustreremo gli occhi guardando il Milan del Buon Giuoco.



ma lol, ma tu hai problemi con la comprensione del testo per caso?? chi ha detto che siete rovinati?? chi sta elogiando il milan? mi sembra tu soffri del classico complesso di inferiorità (normale che sia così) nei confronti del milan.

Detto questo nel secondo tempo c'erano i ragazzini e un tiro non l'avete fatto. Se poi per te tirare sono le mete di guarin è un altro discorso  
P.s 3 a 0 è pure un risultato bugiardo, dato che se non era per handanovic stavamo parlando di una bella goleada.

Che sia calcio di luglio è vero, ma che per me non siete da scudetto è altrettanto ovvio. Vi stanno pompando mediaticamente per 4 acquisti dilazionati per 20 anni.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Tre scoppole sono tre scoppole, Real o meno. Perdere danneggia sempre il morale, c'è poco da dire. Farei lo stesso discorso nel caso perdessimo anche noi 3-0 contro il Real.
> 
> Che poi è calcio nemmeno d'agosto, ma di luglio, niente da dire. Ma è un altro discorso.



Però dipende, pensa Inzaghi quanto ci avrebbe campato di rendita con la vittoria nel derby.


----------



## Doctore (27 Luglio 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Ma sicuramente avete ragioni voi siamo Fot.tuti è questione di tempo. Ci lustreremo gli occhi guardando il Milan del Buon Giuoco.



Non è questione di aver ragione o torto...ad oggi milan e inter fanno pena entrambi e non possono impensierire minimamente la juve.
In difesa siamo ridicoli entrambi-centrocampo un po meglio l inter-in attacco meglio milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2015)

*Non iniziate a punzecchiarvi ( poi finisce "sempre"male )e se volete parlare parlate della partita di oggi non di altre altrimenti andate OT.*


----------



## Cuginastro (27 Luglio 2015)

.


----------



## Cuginastro (27 Luglio 2015)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Luglio 2015)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Luglio 2015)

*Ma leggete i richiami dei mod o fate finta? Questo è il secondo ed ultimo avvertimento, alla prossima saranno presi provvedimenti.*


----------



## Cuginastro (27 Luglio 2015)

.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Luglio 2015)

Mah, calcio d'estate che conta quasi zero, a parte la supercoppa o turni preliminari di coppe.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Luglio 2015)

Partita che come le altre di questi tempi non conta niente. Resta semplicemente la pagliacciata di Mancini di non aver schierato i migliori contro di noi. Ma credo che l'Inter quest'anno in campionato sarà molto competitiva. La dimensione internazionale invece si sa che non l'hanno praticamente mai avuta ad eccezione dell'anno di Mourinho.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Partita che come le altre di questi tempi non conta niente. Resta semplicemente la pagliacciata di Mancini di non aver schierato i migliori contro di noi. Ma credo che l'Inter quest'anno in campionato sarà molto competitiva. La dimensione internazionale invece si sa che non l'hanno praticamevannte mai avuta ad eccezione dell'anno di Mourinho.



Hanno avuto il Bayern il 21, noi il 25 e il Real e il 27, era obbligato a mettere le riserve. Più che altro sta mettendo improponibili per il ruolo di terzino, quello sì


----------



## Marchisio89 (28 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Partita che come le altre di questi tempi non conta niente. Resta semplicemente la pagliacciata di Mancini di non aver schierato i migliori contro di noi. Ma credo che l'Inter quest'anno in campionato sarà molto competitiva. La dimensione internazionale invece si sa che non l'hanno praticamente mai avuta ad eccezione dell'anno di Mourinho.


Lo penso anch'io. Probabilmente non potrá giocarsi lo scudetto ma faranno una signora stagione e penso che ad oggi, come organico, sono soltanto dietro a Juve e Roma. Poi se come squadra funziona é un altro paio di maniche. Speriamo di no.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Luglio 2015)

Personalmente l'inter mi sembra una squadra di "scappati di casa" cioè in senso letterale del termine giocatori cioè insoddisfatti del proprio club che accettano promesse di Mancini ....eppoi statisticamente quando formi una squadra con troppi "ic"..non vinci niente...gli slavi restano sempre degli anarchici in fondo...


----------



## Cuginastro (28 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Partita che come le altre di questi tempi non conta niente. Resta semplicemente la pagliacciata di Mancini di non aver schierato i migliori contro di noi. Ma credo che l'Inter quest'anno in campionato sarà molto competitiva. La dimensione internazionale invece si sa che non l'hanno praticamente mai avuta ad eccezione dell'anno di Mourinho.



Il Milan prima dell'Era Berlusconi che dimensione aveva ? Me lo ricordi. Senza stare dirle che negli anni 60 FCI era indiscusso che fosse la squadra più forte d'Italia per una decade e negli anni 90 ha comunque vinto 3 coppe Uefa e agli inizi del 2000 fino al 2006 era costantemente in champions tra i quarti di finali e le semifinali (fra l'altro persa proprio contro il Milan). Ma di che stiamo parlando ? Vorrò proprio vederlo il Milan Post Berlusconi....si fa presto a tornare ai tempi di Farina eh?


----------



## davoreb (28 Luglio 2015)

Partita che conferma le mie impressioni sull'inter.

Dall'anno scorso l'inter dovrebbe essere anni luce davanti al Milan ma hanno chiuso il campionato con 3 punti in più, adesso sembra che hanno comprato Modric e CR7 ma come noi hanno acquistato dei buoni giocatori e nessun campione vero.

Poi vedremo a Settembre ma per ora Kondogbia contro le squadre vere è stato ridicolo e Mourillo a me sembra davvero scarso, sui livelli di Zapata.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (28 Luglio 2015)

Infatti calma a parlare di squadra che se la gioca con la Juve, al momento sono solo un'accozzaglia di buoni giocatori, e Mancini continuando a parlare di scudetto sta facendo un pessimo lavoro dal punto di vista psicologico. La fame di vittoria non si costruisce certo così.
Il bluff ciuffo quest'anno verrà clamorosamente smascherato, anche se per quanto mi riguarda son bastati gli ultimi sei mesi.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Luglio 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Il Milan prima dell'Era Berlusconi che dimensione aveva ? Me lo ricordi. Senza stare dirle che negli anni 60 FCI era indiscusso che fosse la squadra più forte d'Italia per una decade e negli anni 90 ha comunque vinto 3 coppe Uefa e agli inizi del 2000 fino al 2006 era costantemente in champions tra i quarti di finali e le semifinali (fra l'altro persa proprio contro il Milan). Ma di che stiamo parlando ? Vorrò proprio vederlo il Milan Post Berlusconi....si fa presto a tornare ai tempi di Farina eh?



Per oltre 40 anni vi siete accontentati di Coppe Uefa prendendo sberle ovunque partendo dal Celtic fino alle recenti imprese di Helsingborg, Villareal, Valencia nonché i goduriosi euroderby... una volta passato Mourinho siete tornati alle storiche imprese di Schalke 05, Trabzonspor e Marsiglia. E non ricordo nemmeno il nome di quella squadra svedese dell'89 che eliminò l'Inde campione d'Italia che già pregustava il confronto europeo con il Milan fresco campione d'Europa, i neroassurdi uscirono al primo turno mentre Sacchi ri-vinse la coppa. La storia Internazionale dell'Internazionale è una barzelletta vivente.


----------



## Cuginastro (28 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per oltre 40 anni vi siete accontentati di Coppe Uefa prendendo sberle ovunque partendo dal Celtic fino alle recenti imprese di Helsingborg, Villareal, Valencia nonché i goduriosi euroderby... una volta passato Mourinho siete tornati alle storiche imprese di Schalke 05, Trabzonspor e Marsiglia. E non ricordo nemmeno il nome di quella squadra svedese dell'89 che eliminò l'Inde campione d'Italia che già pregustava il confronto europeo con il Milan fresco campione d'Europa, i neroassurdi uscirono al primo turno mentre Sacchi ri-vinse la coppa. La storia Internazionale dell'Internazionale è una barzelletta vivente.



Per l'amor di Dio una ignoranza della storia calcistica così palese è rabbrividente. Partendo dal presupposto che il Milan a livello europeo è stato il MMMilan solo dopo l'avvento del Berlusca che vi ha ripescato dalla Serie B nella quale eravate finiti 2 volte la prima pagando la seconda gratis. Ad eccezion fatta per l'exploit che fece il buon Nereo Rocco vincendo la Coppa Campioni l'inter tra gli anni 60 e 70 è stata la squadra più forte d'europa senza se e senza ma. Negli anni 70 abbiamo perso 2 finali con un Celtic che al tempo era una squadra fortissima come anche le squadre inglese a cavallo degli anni 70 e poi ci siamo sfracellati contro la macchina perfetta dell'Ajax , probabilmente la squadra più forte della storia del calcio. Al netto di 3 coppe campioni vinte e 2 finali mondiali consecutivi perse da 9-11 di quella squadra. 
Detto questo quello stesso Ajax ancora agli albori perde proprio contro il Milan di Pierino Prati nel 69. E Dal 1969 al 1989 il Milan è poco più di una comparsa in Europa fatta eccezione per una coppa delle coppe forse se non ricordo male. l'Italia si riaffaccia in Europa che conta grazie alla Juve che torna a vincere una coppa campioni con Le Roi Platinì. Poi a fine anni 90 arriva il Cavaliere e vince tutto in una ventina d'anni. Quindi 5 coppe campioni ecc ecc. Detto ciò l'Inter come il Milan subisce 20 anni di nulla in Europa tra il 70 e il 90 perchè le inglesi ci prendevano a schiaffi . Mentre negli anni di Berlusconi fino al 2006 l'Inter ha fatto 3 coppe Uefa che quel che se ne dica ora fino all'avvento della Champions League era una coppa molto Difficile da vincere visto che in Coppa Campioni ci andavano solo le prime 2. Questa tanto vituperata Uefa il MMMilan non l'ha mai vinta eppure ci ha partecipato un sacco di volte. Quindi tanto facile da vincere non sarà stata. Poi dal 2006 in poi L'inter ha vinto una Champions come il Milan con annesso triplete. Prima ed unica squadra italiana a farlo da sempre. Ora che il Milan abbia un profilo più globale rispetto all'Inter ci andrei cauto SOPRATTUTTO ORA. Negli anni 60 c'era la Grande Inter negli Anni 90 c'è stato il Grande Milan. Ma ad oggi nessuna delle due ha questa netta predominanza...anzi L'inter ha un immagine recente decisamente più vincete in Europa e in Italia rispetto al Milan. Poi sulle sconfitte ridicole non mi esprimo anche per il Milan ce ne sono una lista lunga almeno quanto quelle dell'Inter a partire da La Coruna a Istanbul passando per Andreas Andersson, la nebbia, Marsiglia e ricordo unica squadra italian ESCLUSA dalle coppe per un'anno perchè si era inventata la balla dei riflettori. 

Medita prima di scrivermi.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Luglio 2015)

certo che ci vuole coraggio a dire che il milan non abbia un profilo internazionale superiore all'inter...


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (28 Luglio 2015)

Siamo qua a paragonare le coppe UEFA dell'Inter con i nostri successi? 
Ma di che stiamo parlando dai...


----------



## eldero (28 Luglio 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Per l'amor di Dio una ignoranza della storia calcistica così palese è rabbrividente. Partendo dal presupposto che il Milan a livello europeo è stato il MMMilan solo dopo l'avvento del Berlusca che vi ha ripescato dalla Serie B nella quale eravate finiti 2 volte la prima pagando la seconda gratis. Ad eccezion fatta per l'exploit che fece il buon Nereo Rocco vincendo la Coppa Campioni l'inter tra gli anni 60 e 70 è stata la squadra più forte d'europa senza se e senza ma. Negli anni 70 abbiamo perso 2 finali con un Celtic che al tempo era una squadra fortissima come anche le squadre inglese a cavallo degli anni 70 e poi ci siamo sfracellati contro la macchina perfetta dell'Ajax , probabilmente la squadra più forte della storia del calcio. Al netto di 3 coppe campioni vinte e 2 finali mondiali consecutivi perse da 9-11 di quella squadra.
> Detto questo quello stesso Ajax ancora agli albori perde proprio contro il Milan di Pierino Prati nel 69. E Dal 1969 al 1989 il Milan è poco più di una comparsa in Europa fatta eccezione per una coppa delle coppe forse se non ricordo male. l'Italia si riaffaccia in Europa che conta grazie alla Juve che torna a vincere una coppa campioni con Le Roi Platinì. Poi a fine anni 90 arriva il Cavaliere e vince tutto in una ventina d'anni. Quindi 5 coppe campioni ecc ecc. Detto ciò l'Inter come il Milan subisce 20 anni di nulla in Europa tra il 70 e il 90 perchè le inglesi ci prendevano a schiaffi . Mentre negli anni di Berlusconi fino al 2006 l'Inter ha fatto 3 coppe Uefa che quel che se ne dica ora fino all'avvento della Champions League era una coppa molto Difficile da vincere visto che in Coppa Campioni ci andavano solo le prime 2. Questa tanto vituperata Uefa il MMMilan non l'ha mai vinta eppure ci ha partecipato un sacco di volte. Quindi tanto facile da vincere non sarà stata. Poi dal 2006 in poi L'inter ha vinto una Champions come il Milan con annesso triplete. Prima ed unica squadra italiana a farlo da sempre. Ora che il Milan abbia un profilo più globale rispetto all'Inter ci andrei cauto SOPRATTUTTO ORA. Negli anni 60 c'era la Grande Inter negli Anni 90 c'è stato il Grande Milan. Ma ad oggi nessuna delle due ha questa netta predominanza...anzi L'inter ha un immagine recente decisamente più vincete in Europa e in Italia rispetto al Milan. Poi sulle sconfitte ridicole non mi esprimo anche per il Milan ce ne sono una lista lunga almeno quanto quelle dell'Inter a partire da La Coruna a Istanbul passando per Andreas Andersson, la nebbia, Marsiglia e ricordo unica squadra italian ESCLUSA dalle coppe per un'anno perchè si era inventata la balla dei riflettori.
> 
> Medita prima di scrivermi.



*Champions League*

Vittorie per squadra
Milan: 7
Inter: 3

Partecipazioni
Milan: 28
Inter: 19

Altro
Soltanto Milan, Real Madrid e Inter hanno vinto entrambe le versioni del trofeo
Il Manchester United, il Milan (due volte), il Liverpool e il Barcellona sono le uniche squadre che sono riuscite a vincere la Champions League partendo dai preliminari (tutte e quattro hanno disputato solamente l'ultimo turno preliminare).
Il Milan è l'unica squadra Italiana ad aver vinto tutte le partite del proprio gruppo di qualificazione nella stagione 92/93
La vittoria con il maggior scarto in una finale di Champions League è stata quella ottenuta dal Milan per 4-0 sul Barcellona nel 1994
Le vittorie con il maggior scarto in una finale di Coppa dei Campioni sono state ottenute dal Real Madrid per 7-3 sull'Eintracht Francoforte nel 1959-1960, dal Bayern Monaco per 4-0 sull'Atlético Madrid nel rematch del 1973-1974 e dal Milan sempre per 4-0 sulla Steaua Bucarest nel 1988-1989
Il Real Madrid è la squadra che ha disputato il maggior numero di finali consecutive della competizione, avendo giocato le prime 5 finali della manifestazione, vincendole tutte. Relativamente alla sola Champions League il numero massimo di finali consecutive disputate dalla stessa squadra è 3: prima vi è riuscito il Milan (1993, 1994 e 1995) e poi la Juventus (1996, 1997 e 1998).
Cesare Maldini e suo figlio Paolo sono stati gli unici capitani padre e figlio a condurre alla vittoria una stessa squadra. Cesare vinse nel 1962-1963 e Paolo capitanò il Milan nelle vittorie del 2002-2003 e del 2006-2007.

(Fonte Wikipedia.it)


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Luglio 2015)

Cuginastro ha scritto:


> Per l'amor di Dio una ignoranza della storia calcistica così palese è rabbrividente. Partendo dal presupposto che il Milan a livello europeo è stato il MMMilan solo dopo l'avvento del Berlusca che vi ha ripescato dalla Serie B nella quale eravate finiti 2 volte la prima pagando la seconda gratis. Ad eccezion fatta per l'exploit che fece il buon Nereo Rocco vincendo la Coppa Campioni l'inter tra gli anni 60 e 70 è stata la squadra più forte d'europa senza se e senza ma. Negli anni 70 abbiamo perso 2 finali con un Celtic che al tempo era una squadra fortissima come anche le squadre inglese a cavallo degli anni 70 e poi ci siamo sfracellati contro la macchina perfetta dell'Ajax , probabilmente la squadra più forte della storia del calcio. Al netto di 3 coppe campioni vinte e 2 finali mondiali consecutivi perse da 9-11 di quella squadra.
> Detto questo quello stesso Ajax ancora agli albori perde proprio contro il Milan di Pierino Prati nel 69. E Dal 1969 al 1989 il Milan è poco più di una comparsa in Europa fatta eccezione per una coppa delle coppe forse se non ricordo male. l'Italia si riaffaccia in Europa che conta grazie alla Juve che torna a vincere una coppa campioni con Le Roi Platinì. Poi a fine anni 90 arriva il Cavaliere e vince tutto in una ventina d'anni. Quindi 5 coppe campioni ecc ecc. Detto ciò l'Inter come il Milan subisce 20 anni di nulla in Europa tra il 70 e il 90 perchè le inglesi ci prendevano a schiaffi . Mentre negli anni di Berlusconi fino al 2006 l'Inter ha fatto 3 coppe Uefa che quel che se ne dica ora fino all'avvento della Champions League era una coppa molto Difficile da vincere visto che in Coppa Campioni ci andavano solo le prime 2. Questa tanto vituperata Uefa il MMMilan non l'ha mai vinta eppure ci ha partecipato un sacco di volte. Quindi tanto facile da vincere non sarà stata. Poi dal 2006 in poi L'inter ha vinto una Champions come il Milan con annesso triplete. Prima ed unica squadra italiana a farlo da sempre. Ora che il Milan abbia un profilo più globale rispetto all'Inter ci andrei cauto SOPRATTUTTO ORA. Negli anni 60 c'era la Grande Inter negli Anni 90 c'è stato il Grande Milan. Ma ad oggi nessuna delle due ha questa netta predominanza...anzi L'inter ha un immagine recente decisamente più vincete in Europa e in Italia rispetto al Milan. Poi sulle sconfitte ridicole non mi esprimo anche per il Milan ce ne sono una lista lunga almeno quanto quelle dell'Inter a partire da La Coruna a Istanbul passando per Andreas Andersson, la nebbia, Marsiglia e ricordo unica squadra italian ESCLUSA dalle coppe per un'anno perchè si era inventata la balla dei riflettori.
> 
> Medita prima di scrivermi.



Non puoi pensare di cambiare la storia nemmeno se scrivi post di chilometri e chilometri. Poi come fai a parlare di ignoranza quando il campo ha parlato per voi. 

Il Milan e l'Inter a livello internazionale sono totalmente un'altra cosa. Le sconfitte celebri ci sono state anche per il Milan, ma il rapporto sconfitte/vittorie pende clamorosamente a sfavore degli indegni  In una storia internazionalmente gloriosa come la nostra La Coruna e Istanbul sono l'eccezione, per voi l'eccezione è stata la vittoria del 2010 ("con annesso triplete" non significa niente se stiamo parlando di successi internazionali, visto che lo scudetto e la coppa italia non sono successi internazionali)

comunque se i riflettori di Marsiglia sono un caso unico nella storia del calcio, lo è anche la rissa di Valencia o il petardo lanciato a Dida.


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Luglio 2015)

ma ci siamo ridotti a parlare del passato con un interista ?

e' necessario ricordargli che il fenomeno ronaldo ha vinto piu' con noi in 2 anni che con loro in 6....

ma dai.....su sono passati anni ormai da quando guido rossi ha regalato scudetti...

cerchiamo di guardare avanti e ad i paghero' con cui hanno fatto gli ultimi acquisti....


----------



## Jaqen (28 Luglio 2015)

Aridateme [MENTION=274]Lollo interista[/MENTION]


----------

